
Ambar: Scan and Index Paper Documents - sochix
https://github.com/RD17/ambar
======
NicoJuicy
Looks good, but it isn't actually Github :p I'm doing the same with
[https://github.com/NicoJuicy/Tagly/](https://github.com/NicoJuicy/Tagly/) for
an overview of my issues

But please don't post it here as opensource. Post a link to a demo instead and
use Show HN:

Eg. Show HN:
[http://tagly.azurewebsites.net/](http://tagly.azurewebsites.net/)

;)

~~~
sochix
You're right, will recreate my submission

